
Where to look for people who would join side-projects? - gomseb
I&#x27;m looking for people, primarily software developers &#x2F; engineers and graphic designers, who would love to join a massively multiplayer web-game side-project, are there any recommendations &#x2F; platforms to look for entrepreneurial minded people looking for a side project?
======
bobblywobbles
Have you started the project yet, or just in the ideas phase?

~~~
gomseb
I started and finished a prove of concept a couple of years ago and want to
restart now with the goal of getting it to a MVP.

